# Do these people just...



## Timber Cruiser (Dec 18, 2009)

wake up one morning and decide to be waterfowlers?    Do they watch DUTV or Wingshooter and say, "Tomorrow morning I shall become a duck hunter."  "I will scout via the internet and order everything I feel I will need to kill ducks."    I bet Macks P Dub and Cabelas love these guys.


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Dec 18, 2009)

Just go do it.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 18, 2009)

Topwaters, mi amigo. BTW, love that sig line.Great song.


----------



## bhamby (Dec 18, 2009)

Timber Cruiser said:


> wake up one morning and decide to be waterfowlers?    Do they watch DUTV or Wingshooter and say, "Tomorrow morning I shall become a duck hunter."  "I will scout via the internet and order everything I feel I will need to kill ducks."    I bet Macks P Dub and Cabelas love these guys.


  there is one born everyday , i guess the rut must be over


----------



## Dustin Terry (Dec 18, 2009)

I know we all started someway, for me it the older generation taught me to respect the birds and other people, but the up and comers just hit it after they get tired of timber goats. I love getting on here to talk but I do not look or need anybodys information on there spot, I found all of mine by myself


----------



## bhamby (Dec 18, 2009)

i think that last pic is a kingfisher, i saw one the other day!!


----------



## vowell462 (Dec 18, 2009)

Na. I think the last one is an eagle. I hear they eat good.


----------



## Dustin Terry (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm going to say a red headed wood pecker


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Dec 18, 2009)

brittonl, you may have been gone for awhile but we ain't forgot ya and you didn't start last week either!


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Dec 18, 2009)

mizzippi jb said:


> Topwaters, mi amigo. BTW, love that sig line.Great song.



Love some Colt Ford!


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Dec 18, 2009)

I read about it in GON..


----------



## dfhooked (Dec 19, 2009)

i will tell you one thing, if you could have your own MWP or Cabelas i bet you would be happy as could be. Also probably would then have the duck hole that all of us were jealous of.


----------



## bhamby (Dec 19, 2009)

if i had my own MPW or Cabelas i would sell  lake Juliette maps with all the hot spots   and make a killin!!


----------



## ugabulldog56 (Dec 19, 2009)

Timber Cruiser said:


> wake up one morning and decide to be waterfowlers?    Do they watch DUTV or Wingshooter and say, "Tomorrow morning I shall become a duck hunter."  "I will scout via the internet and order everything I feel I will need to kill ducks."    I bet Macks P Dub and Cabelas love these guys.




Im confused.

Arent you the guy that started this thread?
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=459643:pop:


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Dec 19, 2009)

ugabulldog56 said:


> Im confused.
> 
> Arent you the guy that started this thread?
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=459643:pop:



Yeah.  I started that thread.  I ain't never shot a Ruddy Duck or whatever it is.  Don't know what you're getting at exactly?


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Dec 19, 2009)

ugabulldog56, I'm also a registered professional forester in 3 states but don't claim to know every species of tree either.  Next time I have a question, I'll call you direct since you know it all.  Thanks fo ryou rinput on this matter oh mighty expert of the waterfowling world.


----------



## ugabulldog56 (Dec 19, 2009)

Timber Cruiser said:


> ugabulldog56, I'm also a registered professional forester in 3 states but don't claim to know every species of tree either.  Next time I have a question, I'll call you direct since you know it all.  Thanks fo ryou rinput on this matter oh mighty expert of the waterfowling world.




I dont claim to know it all.  Im sorry I just find it funny that you post a thread like this.  Especially after posting a thread on killing ringnecks when they were actually bluebills.  And now a thread asking for someone to identify a bird that you killed(you didnt even know what you were shooting).  But Hey, just keep calling everyone else out, its quite amusing!!!!!


----------



## KULL NUTHIN' (Dec 19, 2009)




----------



## davel (Dec 19, 2009)

I don't understand what the problem is.  I've been duck hunting since I was a teenager (in another state) but the hunting here is different.  I haven't done much of it here and sometimes you need advice from people who know more so I ask questions.

Why does it bother people that someone asks questions?  If you think the question is stupid or annoying then move on and don't waste your time with it.  Why does it offend you if they ask where to go?  They may be asking for a general location and not necessarily YOUR spot.  If you don't want them to know then don't respond and move on.

I'm really shocked at how many people on here can be so nice and offer their help and support and yet we have a bunch of angry people who want to complain about others who may not have much experience hunting.

Just my 2 cents on the matter.


----------



## Ryanbig (Dec 19, 2009)

davel said:


> I don't understand what the problem is.  I've been duck hunting since I was a teenager (in another state) but the hunting here is different.  I haven't done much of it here and sometimes you need advice from people who know more so I ask questions.
> 
> Why does it bother people that someone asks questions?  If you think the question is stupid or annoying then move on and don't waste your time with it.  Why does it offend you if they ask where to go?  They may be asking for a general location and not necessarily YOUR spot.  If you don't want them to know then don't respond and move on.
> 
> ...




Some people on here have a real bad attitude just in general. Selfish and just plain rude. They look at everyone they see on the water or at the boat ramp like their stuff dont stink and they are better than you. Just because someone is asking for help in general doesnt mean they are going to be at your spot unless u tell them right where it is! Which you deserve to have them come in there if you tell them. But general advice on what areas can be productive is just plain having sportsmanship as a hunter. So next time alot of you guys assume everyone new getting into duck hunting is a bunch of "topwaters" watch out who you stereotype.


----------



## The Crowe (Dec 19, 2009)

well then dont help them and reply thats what they want you to do
we dont ask where to kill a 10 point buck


----------



## davel (Dec 19, 2009)

Ryanbig said:


> Some people on here have a real bad attitude just in general. Selfish and just plain rude. They look at everyone they see on the water or at the boat ramp like their stuff dont stink and they are better than you. Just because someone is asking for help in general doesnt mean they are going to be at your spot unless u tell them right where it is! Which you deserve to have them come in there if you tell them. But general advice on what areas can be productive is just plain having sportsmanship as a hunter. So next time alot of you guys assume everyone new getting into duck hunting is a bunch of "topwaters" watch out who you stereotype.



Amen!


----------



## Ryanbig (Dec 19, 2009)

The Crowe said:


> well then dont help them and reply thats what they want you to do
> 
> 
> This makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Tailfeather (Dec 19, 2009)

Ya'll take the cake around here on unfounded arrogance....lol


----------



## davel (Dec 19, 2009)

I've decided this will be my last post on this forum (waterfowl forum).  After starting another thread asking a basic question on whether or not it was legal to hunt somewhere, I received a bunch of smart-aleck comments.

After reading this thread and reading the responses to mine, I don't need the headache of dealing with people like that.  I have enough to worry about in my life than to waste time dealing with ignorant people.

To all of those who were nice enough to try and help me on this forum, I want to thank you very much for your kindness.
God bless and good luck with the rest of your season.


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Dec 19, 2009)

ugabulldog56 said:


> I dont claim to know it all.  Im sorry I just find it funny that you post a thread like this.  Especially after posting a thread on killing ringnecks when they were actually bluebills.  And now a thread asking for someone to identify a bird that you killed(you didnt even know what you were shooting).  But Hey, just keep calling everyone else out, its quite amusing!!!!!



You didn't know the difference between the drakes and the hens!  Proof of that in the smart allecky diagram you posted.  Go hunt and leave us alone.  Maybe post a pic of something you shot instead of criticizing someone else you actually got up and went.  Do you even hunt?  Or just sit around on the internet riling folks up.  GO HOME!  (GWF)


----------



## ugabulldog56 (Dec 19, 2009)

Timber Cruiser said:


> You didn't know the difference between the drakes and the hens!  Proof of that in the smart allecky diagram you posted.  Go hunt and leave us alone.  Maybe post a pic of something you shot instead of criticizing someone else you actually got up and went.  Do you even hunt?  Or just sit around on the internet riling folks up.  GO HOME!  (GWF)




http://www.georgiawaterfowler.com/forums/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=2806


Seems your member at GWF too???  Ive been a member there since sometime in 2008.  Also a member here since 2007 so whats your point on calling out GWF???

Im not criticizing you by any means....I just simply said that you post confuses me.  You definatly kill your birds.   But, your calling people out when your making the same posts that their making????  I just dont understand that.  

Im still not sure if that bird was a drake or a hen.  Based on your picture with the head turned upside down, I say its a hen(What i can tell you is that its not a ringneck!!).  If its not, then its a really young drake(once again need a different picture) or one thats still changing for some reason.

Once again, Im sorry but this thread is just funny to me!!  Its the pot calling the kettle black!!!!!


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Dec 19, 2009)

1)Don't know what you mean about me making the same posts "they" do.  You may have misinterpreted my post.  2)I've never killed a Ruddy so I didn't know what is was.  At least I'm honest.  3)I am a member at GWF and was not calling GWF out.  If you check my # of posts and replies, you'll see, I very seldomly visit there because of so many people like you.  4)  You're 100% right about one thing.  I definitely kill ducks.  Maybe someday you can too little fella!


----------



## ugabulldog56 (Dec 19, 2009)

Timber Cruiser said:


> 1)Don't know what you mean about me making the same posts "they" do.  You may have misinterpreted my post.  2)I've never killed a Ruddy so I didn't know what is was.  At least I'm honest.  3)I am a member at GWF and was not calling GWF out.  If you check my # of posts and replies, you'll see, I very seldomly visit there because of so many people like you.  4)  You're 100% right about one thing.  I definitely kill ducks.  Maybe someday you can too little fella!




1. Your making a thread about people who" just wake up and become waterfowlers" but you in two different threads you cant identify ducks that you kill.  Did you wake up and decide that you wanted to be a waterfowler???

For reference,
wake up one morning and decide to be waterfowlers? Do they watch DUTV or Wingshooter and say, "Tomorrow morning I shall become a duck hunter." "I will scout via the internet and order everything I feel I will need to kill ducks."  I bet Macks P Dub and Cabelas love these guys. 

2.  Good excuse.

3. My post count on both sites are about the same....hard to determine which one is "my home".  

4.  You do kill ducks(or are you sure they're not pigeons or something else)


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Dec 19, 2009)

Whatever they are, I know they're more than what your sorry excuse for a hunter has posted up.  Show me some proof that even "belong" here.  Got some pics dated this year?  Hunt at all during teal season?  Got a ongoing tally?  I'll believe you.  Just post up something.  Something besides sarcasm.


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Dec 19, 2009)

BTW, just put in my "resignation" at GWF.  Can't use that one on me anymore.


----------



## ugabulldog56 (Dec 19, 2009)

Timber Cruiser said:


> Whatever they are, I know they're more than what your sorry excuse for a hunter has posted up.  Show me some proof that even "belong" here.  Got some pics dated this year?  Hunt at all during teal season?  Got a ongoing tally?  I'll believe you.  Just post up something.  Something besides sarcasm.




I know.  I'm a sorry excuse of a hunter.  And I have never killed a duck.  Thanks for the personal attack.


----------



## PaulD (Dec 19, 2009)

A hundred comments come to mind, i've been in the Johnny Walker though so i'm just gonna answer this one with a ,"yeehhh they do.".


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Dec 19, 2009)

ugabulldog56 said:


> I know.  I'm a sorry excuse of a hunter.  And I have never killed a duck.  Thanks for the personal attack.



You're quite welcome.


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Dec 19, 2009)

PaulD said:


> A hundred comments come to mind, i've been in the Johnny Walker though so i'm just gonna answer this one with a ,"yeehhh they do.".



Tiring isn't it?  I'm fixin to join ya.  (Bourbon though.)


----------



## PaulD (Dec 19, 2009)

Yes it is. I found Walker on sale today and I like Scotch so I went with that. I'm just dandy with a good bourbon and ice as well though. Just keep it straight for me and i'm good to go.


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Dec 19, 2009)

Me too.


----------



## Dustin Terry (Dec 19, 2009)

Guys calm down pm each other or the hatchet is going to come down, just a thought


----------



## Tailfeather (Dec 19, 2009)

Timber Cruiser said:


> Whatever they are, I know they're more than what your sorry excuse for a hunter has posted up.  Show me some proof that even "belong" here.  Got some pics dated this year?  Hunt at all during teal season?  Got a ongoing tally?  I'll believe you.  Just post up something.  Something besides sarcasm.


How old are you?


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Dec 19, 2009)

Dustin, i'm done and sorry for the inconvenience.  Tailfeather, you ain't got a dog in this fight.  Don't know what you're getting at or how it's at all relevant but 33.  Better PM your response.  JMO.


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Dec 19, 2009)

Gatorb said:


>



What's so funny old timer?


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 19, 2009)

Extremely Clueless Whiner


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Dec 19, 2009)

Maybe MYOB?


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Dec 19, 2009)

Clueless?  That stiff woodrow is the only pic I've ever seen associated with your name.


----------



## shushu (Dec 19, 2009)

This is very entertaining. Im not going to that place in the morning Timber Cruiser. We are going to try to hunt a little hole here by the house. Ill give you a call in the morning.


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 19, 2009)

You fight like a girl


----------



## gsubo (Dec 19, 2009)

Think of how much scouting could have been done in the amount of time its taken to type all these pointless arguments


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Dec 19, 2009)

gsubo said:


> Think of how much scouting could have been done in the amount of time its taken to type all these pointless arguments



It's dark.  JK!


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Dec 19, 2009)

10-4 shushu.  We're going somewhere else too.  Good luck.  And lagrangedave, don't forget to take your Metamucil before you go to bed.


----------



## The Crowe (Dec 20, 2009)

Ryanbig said:


> The Crowe said:
> 
> 
> > well then dont help them and reply thats what they want you to do
> ...


----------



## DeweyDuck (Dec 20, 2009)

The Crowe said:


> Ryanbig said:
> 
> 
> > let me clear this up if someone on here ask for help or advise and you or anybody else dont want to help them then dont. i think thats how this thread got started
> ...


----------



## housergeorgia1 (Dec 20, 2009)

Ryanbig said:


> Some people on here have a real bad attitude just in general. Selfish and just plain rude. They look at everyone they see on the water or at the boat ramp like their stuff dont stink and they are better than you. Just because someone is asking for help in general doesnt mean they are going to be at your spot unless u tell them right where it is! Which you deserve to have them come in there if you tell them. But general advice on what areas can be productive is just plain having sportsmanship as a hunter. So next time alot of you guys assume everyone new getting into duck hunting is a bunch of "topwaters" watch out who you stereotype.



Yea I'm just getting into duck hunting this year and I was going to ask for some tips on tactics and spots to go but i ha I think some of the people on here would send me somewhere they know is bad. I guess they were all born duck hunters and new it all from the start...


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Dec 20, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Whooohoooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The numbers keep increasing!!!!!!!!
> 
> Score another one for the good guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Dec 20, 2009)

Well, I always thought that the forum was to help inform others and get new people into the sport of duck hunting, I reckon I was wrong.  It apparently is something for a handful of folks who wanna show the world how great of a waterfowler they are by posting a mess of pics, etc.. etc...  I reckon I am an old timer, I certainly don't duck hunt as much as I used to, mainly because of the class of hunter that has hit the scene in the last 15 or so years.  It used to be fun to hunt seminole, eufaula or altamaha but times have changed, not because of the increased number of folks, but because of the attitude of some of the folks.  As for new comers, I like them, they are good for the sport, but then again I consider most newcomers, if they didn't hunt for a number of years before steel shot was required, then, to me, that is a new comer......I spend most of my days in the field chasing bird dogs and hunting quail, but I still put on the waders from time to time, that is my choice cause quail hunters as a whole seem to want to help folks and mentor new comers.  To us, it is about the dog work more than the kill.  It used to be about the sunrise on the water and the memories of spending time with your friends on a cold january morning back when I duck hunted more than anything else, it has changed and so I don't spend as much time duck hunting.  

15 or 20 years ago, you wouldn't find a single duck hunter that talked like some talk on here, but then again everyone knew which public lands had ducks and which ones didn't and most knew where every durn public beaver pond was in the state.  Times have changed, most of the folks that hunted ducks alot got rid of their gear in the 80's when the seasons were shortened and the limits were nil.  There aint the "old timers" around that there once was, heck, I can remember when ringnecks started showing up on seminole cause of the outbreak of hydrilla and seminole became the place to go.  Back then folks helped ya and pointed out where they had been seeing ducks and everyone knew to hunt when there was a bass tournament, cause that kept the ducks flying all day.  I am sorry for the ramble, it just is sad to me that folks would post something like the post that started this thread, heck, I only saw my first episode of DU TV about a year ago, it is a decent show.  There was no internet or cable tv, for that matter when I started hunting ducks in Ga. and I probably have half a dozen pics of duck hunting and no mounted ducks, I guess I never had to prove to anyone that I know how to duck hunt, quite frankly I still  feel that way.

Oh yeah, as for the pic in my avatar, my son downloaded it and posted it for me, I am from the generation where polaroids or kodaks were your camera and the only computer you saw was in the movies. I was proud of that fish, caught it on 12lb test.


----------



## TwoSeventy (Dec 21, 2009)

Wow! I think this is the only Forum here at Woody's that discourages or demeans someone new to the sport of hunting. The pompess arrogance here is rampant by a few members. Yea, I like to shoot at a few Ducks after Deer season. Some on here think I shoudnt be able to run some steel shot through my ole Rabbit gun unless I am a real " Duck Hunter". Heck truth be known I've probably shot more Ducks than some of these "Duck Hunter's" have.

I think it should be a requirement to have to post your age on here before you can post a comment. I am sure this would explain a lot of the inmature arrogance here.


----------



## Ryanbig (Dec 21, 2009)

Like I said before, every forum on Woody's is excellent and informational when it comes to the topic of hunting or fishing. However, the waterfowl forum just puts a bad taste in your mouth from the "professional duck hunters" bashing anybody new that may want to try duck hunting. I hope to never run into some of you guys out there. If I do, you could guarantee I could tell right away who you are! This thread needs some serious moderating!!!


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Dec 21, 2009)

No ones bashing anyone who wants to start duck hunting.  The ones who come on here and ask, "I decided I want to try duck hunting, will anyone take me or tell me about some good spots" are the ones who get bashed.  And rightfully so.


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Timber Cruiser said:


> No ones bashing anyone who wants to start duck hunting.  The ones who come on here and ask, "I decided I want to try duck hunting, will anyone take me or tell me about some good spots" are the ones who get bashed.  And rightfully so.


This happens all the time on the fishing forum, except someone offers to take them. I am new as well and dont feel welcome at all. I guess I will PM lagrange dave if I have a question.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 21, 2009)

Alright folks, settle down.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 21, 2009)

....getting worse than the hog hunting forum.


----------



## Ocmulgee Arms (Dec 21, 2009)

[I think it should be a requirement to have to post your age on here before you can post a comment. I am sure this would explain a lot of the inmuture arrogance here]


Big difference in alot ,(not all) of the 35 and under crowd. Not that way 10 years ago. The internet brings them out in the open for all to see.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Dec 21, 2009)

Timber Cruiser said:


> No ones bashing anyone who wants to start duck hunting.  The ones who come on here and ask, "I decided I want to try duck hunting, will anyone take me or tell me about some good spots" are the ones who get bashed.  And rightfully so.



If someone does do that, then a true sportsman would be more than happy to help, nothing says you have to give them the GPS numbers for a honey hole, but you should be more than willing to help stear them in the right dirrection.  It's the "those are my ducks, and nobody elses ducks" that will slowly but surely see the sport dwindle.  The more new duck hunters there are, the more members of DU and Delta Waterfowl there are, the more money spent on duck stamps, the more money allocated by states for waterfowl management, etc... etc... if there are only a handful of folks that hunt ducks, the DNR aint gonna do much for waterfowl, the folks in Atlanta surely won't allocate money for waterfowl.

With todays dwindling dollars for wildlife management, do you really want to run off folks that will be potential voices for waterfowl management?  Keep them deer hunters only, that would be foolish, there are more deer hunters in Ga. than anything else, that is why they get all the bucks, both in the woods and from Atlanta.

If you want there to be plentiful ducks in the future, you best encourage more folks to become duck hunters, there are only so many dollars available for wildlife managers and those dollars are gonna go where the hunters want them to go.


----------



## Curl Chaser (Dec 21, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> ....getting worse than the hog hunting forum.


----------



## tlsgcs (Dec 21, 2009)

I don't think anyone is trying to send people to the wrong places but........the information for public hunting opportunities is out there, people need to spend the time to figure things out.  I look at it like this, are there ducks on public waters, yes, where on public waters, people need to scout, are there covies of wild quail on public grounds, yes, where on those grounds, people need to put in the foot time to find them, same for deer and so on.

Ducks migrate, it takes time and effort, just like a trophy deer, you need to understand the patterns, how weather affects them, etc.

I am not as vocal as some of the others but I feel the same.  I spend a lot of time learning/scouting/working/scouting/learning some more/and then scouting some more when it comes to duck hunting.  

To me, and I may be wrong, over 90% of the people duck hunting in the state of Ga are doing a good bit, if not all, of their hunting on waters that are open to the public.  Imagine if over 90% of the deer hunters were hunting on public land?  I think the Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- would really be flying then.


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 21, 2009)

tlsgcs said:


> I don't think anyone is trying to send people to the wrong places but........the information for public hunting opportunities is out there, people need to spend the time to figure things out.  I look at it like this, are there ducks on public waters, yes, where on public waters, people need to scout, are there covies of wild quail on public grounds, yes, where on those grounds, people need to put in the foot time to find them, same for deer and so on.
> 
> Ducks migrate, it takes time and effort, just like a trophy deer, you need to understand the patterns, how weather affects them, etc.
> I am not as vocal as some of the others but I feel the same.  I spend a lot of time learning/scouting/working/scouting/learning some more/and then scouting some more when it comes to duck hunting.
> To me, and I may be wrong, over 90% of the people duck hunting in the state of Ga are doing a good bit, if not all, of their hunting on waters that are open to the public.  Imagine if over 90% of the deer hunters were hunting on public land?  I think the Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- would really be flying then.



i was gonna stay out of this one, but i will say "well put" on that!


----------



## TwoSeventy (Dec 21, 2009)

tlsgcs said:


> I don't think anyone is trying to send people to the wrong places but........the information for public hunting opportunities is out there, people need to spend the time to figure things out.  I look at it like this, are there ducks on public waters, yes, where on public waters, people need to scout, are there covies of wild quail on public grounds, yes, where on those grounds, people need to put in the foot time to find them, same for deer and so on.
> 
> Ducks migrate, it takes time and effort, just like a trophy deer, you need to understand the patterns, how weather affects them, etc.
> 
> ...



Dont disagree with anything you have said.  I think hunting is just like anything else, if you put the time and effort in, you will be rewarded.

But the way this thread was started didnt say anything about that. Looked like TC was kind of looking down his nose at the Newby's. He surely wasnt encouraging people to join his sport. Ask yourself if anyone wanting to start Duck Hunting read this first post if they would feel welcome  on this forum.


----------



## PaulD (Dec 21, 2009)

It's not just waterfowl. I ain't telling you where i'm catching fish either. Will I tell you how i'm catching them? Sure. Show you how to tie rigs, what tackle to use and what you need to know as far as equipment? I'll. Even rig your gear and boat for you! But am I going to say go to X spot on X tide? HECK NO!

So go get a good shotgun that fits you, some #3 &#4 premium shells, a pair of Lacrosse or Hodgeman waders, a 14' john boat, a handheld GPS ( garmin are good) and look around wetlands. Good luck!


----------



## r_hammett86 (Dec 22, 2009)

I love reading all this. stuff like this made me quite getting on this site. i have learned this. that less time spent here, is more time hunting... haa haaa. 
i hope everyone keeps arguing on here about where their ganna hunt (public) so when i go ya'll are still here bickering while im killin  the birds.


STOP THE SKYBUSTING CRAP JACKLEGS! AND LEARN WHERE THE OFF BUTTON ON YOUR $$$ DUCK CALL YOU CAN'T BLOW IS!!!!


----------



## mjarboe (Dec 22, 2009)

Timber Cruiser said:


> No ones bashing anyone who wants to start duck hunting.  The ones who come on here and ask, "I decided I want to try duck hunting, will anyone take me or tell me about some good spots" are the ones who get bashed.  And rightfully so.



So, you just took the keys to the family car started driving?  You didn't watch your father, have drivers ed, go out to a parking lot with someone and practice?  My point is someone took the time to take you out in the field and showed you how to hunt, but you wont help someone else out.  This is what is a true shame about this section and counter productive to what we all have in common and an interest in, the great outdoors, guns, hunting, and conservation.  Since we are doing so well in preserving these rights we have nothing to worry about and shouldn't try to increase the number of people and money to help ensure that we will always have these rights????

Just imagine if 1,000 35-55 year olds that had never really been interesting in duck hunting suddenly wanted to give it a try.  Most on here would rather find out they have a tumor.  When they should look at it this way.  More duck stamps, more shotgun purchases, more camo purchased, more people join DU, etc, etc.  Don't you think that this would increase the efforts put into the sport, maybe increase hunting areas, extended seasons, new wma's, more money for more duck boxes, more duck habitat planted,etc, etc?  Nope none of that would help any of us.

Maybe I'm throwing too much out there but there was a time when it was not a problem at all for a kid to bring a gun to school, heck many had shooting ranges in them, and go hunting afterwards.  Now if a kid mentions he thought of going hunting for a few hours after school with a gun the SWAT team is called and the kid is suspended.  

I am new to hunting and the state, I have posted questions in other sections and it has been very helpful/informative and had several offers to join quail hunts, rabbit hunts and deer hunts.  You can help make this sport bigger and better or risk lossing the right to enjoy it.


----------



## Mark Brooks (Dec 22, 2009)

I have to believe if some of the folks on here used their real names they would be totally ashamed of themselves in their local hunting areas, for how they treat new hunters to the sport.

This thread started with bashing new hunters for getting an idea on a whim to go duck hunting.  Well. everybody has to start sometime like I did in 1986.

*New hunters welcome to the sport, we need you for this sport to continue top be funded and enjoyed by our kids*.  

My daughter rides hunter jumper horses and when kids come by the barn, I remind her to always let those kids pet her horse, as she should always be a ambassador for her sport to keep it healthy and growing.

This forum lacks a lot of ambassadors, and no wonder hunting numbers are down.  Man, I wouldn't want to be a new hunter on here trying to ask questions!!

To you new guys, I apologize.  PM me with any questions and I will be glad to help where I can.  

From a longtime Woodys Forum Member and Duck Hunter.  

Mark


----------



## Swamp Star (Dec 22, 2009)

When I woke up yesterday morning and decided I was gonna be a DUCK HUNTER I ordered pages 1-23 of MPW. Now if I could figure out why these ducks keep smelling me and flyin the other way I'd be set.


----------

